# on your marks, get ready, BAKE!



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2015)

Bake off is nearly back and will be essential viewing in this house and I am sure it will be in many others. Interesting mix of people from mum, to photographer, to bodybuilder, guardsman, firefighter, musician...... http://thegreatbritishbakeoff.co.uk/bakers/series-6/


----------



## Saffy (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm so happy, it's my favourite time of year!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes !


----------



## moomoo (Jul 28, 2015)

Exciting!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2015)

Yay!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2015)

It's not Thrones, but it beats everything else, and the Wail is already pissed off


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2015)

But more of the usual lead up stuff
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...or-the-great-british-bake-off-again-next-week


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2015)

What time is it on tomorrow?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 4, 2015)

Was just asking myself last night, why do the Beeb immediately delete any uploads of previous series to YT when they can't possibly be losing any revenue? So I did a quick search, as I was tiring of the film I was watching, and, oh! They sell them through YT for £2 per episode!! Why the fuck don't I tape things at the time?


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 4, 2015)

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 5, 2015)

I have to work out what type of cake I'm going to eat while watching this tonight.


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2015)

Saffy said:


> I have to work out what type of cake I'm going to eat while watching this tonight.


I was just thinking the same. I'm not bloody baking it though, I've had a disaster recently so I'll go to sainsburys. [emoji1]
I never saw series 1 so I watched the whole thing a couple of weekends ago. [emoji41]


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2015)

So, 8pm it's on.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2015)

Guess who has to work tonight!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

Where's details of the contestants? Have they released an article!  I think someone significant I used to know is in the collective.  Other that or his doppel.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 5, 2015)

not watching yet but it irks me every time i see the thread - get SET... bake!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh thank fek I was waiting for someone to start this thread!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

It is him!  Bugger me.  I've got an old school photo of him and he was very nearly my deflowerer!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

Mogden said:


> It is him!  Bugger me.  I've got an old school photo of him and he was very nearly my deflowerer!


Which oneee?


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Which oneee?


Ha we'll see how he does this first week. Might spill then.  I'm just a bit shocked.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Ha we'll see how he does this first week. Might spill then.  I'm just a bit shocked.


Oh you tease.
I slightly fancy Tamal. Which is good, as to get optimum enjoyment from GBBO it is best to fancy one of the contestants.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Oh you tease.
> I slightly fancy Tamal. Which is good, as to get optimum enjoyment from GBBO it is best to fancy one of the contestants.



Im not fancying anyone yet?

That may change..


mmmmmm walnut cake


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Ha we'll see how he does this first week. Might spill then.  I'm just a bit shocked.


I can't remember your age but it's got to be Ian or Matt I reckon. [emoji1]


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

I reckon it's the tall one.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2015)

Stu for the high jump I reckon


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Im not fancying anyone yet?
> 
> That may change..
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmm Flora


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Mmmmmmm Flora



she's sweet


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2015)

Had a minor twitter spat with Ruby Tandoh today, gawd she's a mardy- arse


----------



## Saffy (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm behind as my husband's just come in. 
Paul (not Hollywood) is so red!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2015)

I've not instantly disliked anyone.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh god. Is that sweat or tears?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh no. I hate it when it all goes wrong and they cry.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Oh god. Is that sweat or tears?



both..


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I've not instantly disliked anyone.



I have, the bloke with the hat on


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I have, the bloke with the hat on



Stu?


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Oh no. I hate it when it all goes wrong and they cry.


Until she cried, it was fucking funny though. [emoji1] Similar happened to me last week. 





This was what I was going for.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Stu?



Yes, he's bugging the feck out of me


----------



## Saffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Bet it tasted good though!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2015)

Shit I was busy laughing at Looby 

What did they think of Stu's beetroot?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> Yes, he's bugging the feck out of me



I dont think he'll stay around for long...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

Looby said:


> Until she cried, it was fucking funny though. [emoji1] Similar happened to me last week.


Hee. Excellent.
There is literally nothing I like more than comparison pics of how food was meant to look.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2015)

BFG is my favourite cake too, I could eat the tv.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2015)

This is the first time ever I've watched the bake off and not needed cake, I hate Black Forest gateaux



sleaterkinney said:


> BFG is my favourite cake too, I could eat the tv.



My husband on the other hand is like you, he's close to despair 

Edit, he just described the want to drift in BFG like a basking shark


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Bet it tasted good though!


It was really good. The middle sponge was dropped so there was some issues with structure. [emoji106]


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

what did I say!!

he's gone!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2015)

Die Hipster Scum!!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I reckon it's the tall one.


[emoji106] [emoji6]


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)

Mogden said:


> [emoji106] [emoji6]



is it the tall one then?

there are two tall ones..which tall one?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

Mogden said:


> [emoji106] [emoji6]


Ooooh! He actually looked familiar to me too, but I'm fairly sure I don't know him. Maybe he looks like someone famous.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 5, 2015)

Ian and Nadiya are my faves at the moment


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

It's Mat. We used to sneak off up the estate for a sly fag or three and pop round to his brother's place sometimes. I roared with laughter when they said it was a 70s challenge with BFG cos he used to wear enormous flares and wholly embrace 70s music and culture. I've found the photo but buggered if I'm posting it here cos some nosey journo will have it.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ooooh! He actually looked familiar to me too, but I'm fairly sure I don't know him. Maybe he looks like someone famous.


If you grew up in East Sussex, maybe. I think he did some worldwide travelling. If you knew him in your youth you'd know him cos he was very distinctive. So no prizes for guessing who I'm rooting for! Team Riley all the way


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2015)

Sarah* and Tamal for me. But I've not got a hang of their baking styles yet so it's mainly for teh lols.



*Sandy?


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ooooh! He actually looked familiar to me too, but I'm fairly sure I don't know him. Maybe he looks like someone famous.


I think he looks like the bloke that plays Finn in The Good Wife.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2015)

And that Paul has something of Nashville about him (Declan* probably).



*Deacon even.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I have, the bloke with the hat on


Mrs21 called it , she said 'the hipster is off ' about 15 mins from the end


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2015)

Mogden said:


> If you grew up in East Sussex, maybe. I think he did some worldwide travelling. If you knew him in your youth you'd know him cos he was very distinctive. So no prizes for guessing who I'm rooting for! Team Riley all the way


He's quite fit, think he'll be my crush this year.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah when Chemistry gets back (from fetching me a kebab and fizz) he'll be pleased that the one with the hat has gone.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

I liked that he said the most hipsterish thing when he left - 'back to the music'.



Looby said:


> I think he looks like the bloke that plays Finn in The Good Wife.


Ooh, it could well be him.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2015)

Ooh, Tamal. https://twitter.com/DrRayBakes

*follows*


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2015)

My Facebook has come alive with old school chums talking about Mat including the first bloke I ever asked on a date. Turned me down of course. 

I'm not sure if Mat will go the distance.  Obviously I hope he does and being a firefighter I would think he can handle the pressure.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 5, 2015)

I like Tamal, Nadiya and Flora (I think, possibly change my mind on that one)

Pleased Stu left but almost choked on my cuppa over the state of Dorret's cake.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 5, 2015)

I liked Dorett from the off and decided that she was going to be my pick.
Then, to my undying shame I laughed my head off when she attempted to take the acetate off and the ooze threatened to take over the tent. 
I am obviously a very bad person indeed and no doubt Dorret can do without the likes of scum like me supporting her. 

And also - Hip hip hooray! Bake Off's back.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 6, 2015)

Gambling scandal! 


> Ladbrokes has halted betting on BBC show the Great British Bake Off after a flurry of wagers sparked fears the winner's name may have been leaked.
> 
> "A run of bets" was placed for one contestant, many at shops in the Ipswich area, the bookmaker said.
> 
> It is not known which baker prompted the flurry or whether any contestants have connections with the Suffolk town.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2015)

Oo-er, Bake Off is serious business.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2015)

And



Spoiler: Oops



linked from that







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33785354



(Is it? I'm confused but also baked. Sorry)


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2015)

Um, spoilers.

P.S. hedgehog...?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2015)

Is all Bake Off all prerecorded? I thought only the first few episodes were in the can with later episodes still being recorded.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 7, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Is all Bake Off all prerecorded? I thought only the first few episodes were in the can with later episodes still being recorded.



It must all be pre-recorded. 
I remember hearing one winner - Frances - was it? -saying in an interview after we'd seen her win that when she watched Andy Murray win Wimbledon she thought it was nice for him that everyone knew the minute he did it, unlike her, who was still keeping her victory quiet. So if she knew she'd won it in the first week of July, it must all have been over by then, before we even get to see the first one on the telly.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2015)

All bets are off, because, there is a "pro" in the tent!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/117...-Off-favourite-has-professional-training.html


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2015)

hash tag said:


> All bets are off, because, there is a "pro" in the tent!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/117...-Off-favourite-has-professional-training.html



I think she needs to a refund  

I miss Stu, he was hot


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2015)

SHE FORGOT TO TURN THE OVEN ON?!?!!?


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

I have to say the biscuit bake off is my least favourite of the competition, but it has the advantage of not leaving me as a drooling slobbering wreck of sugary desire that the cake one does.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd made a star baker trophy and everything


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I have to say the biscuit bake off is my least favourite of the competition, but it has the advantage of not leaving me as a drooling slobbering wreck of sugary desire that the cake one does.


I've just started a diet and the above description was me last night. [emoji30]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2015)

hash tag said:


> All bets are off, because, there is a "pro" in the tent!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/117...-Off-favourite-has-professional-training.html





Spoiler



didn't do her much good did it!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2015)

I am going to try my hand at those arlettes at the weekend http://thegreatbritishbakeoff.co.uk/pauls-arlettes-technical-challenge/

I fancy trying my hand at biscotti as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I have to say the biscuit bake off is my least favourite of the competition, but it has the advantage of not leaving me as a drooling slobbering wreck of sugary desire that the cake one does.


I was going mad with desire for all those delicious biscotti and the arlettes (perhaps because I love cinnamon and I love pastry).

The boxes and fillings slighty were less exciting I have to admit although I did rather fancy the savoury ones.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm going to have to watch it again as I wasn't concentrating enough last night.
Tamal didn't seem to have a great week.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2015)

And I'm not sure Dorret can be forgiven for using a frog stamp!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2015)

Saffy said:


> And I'm not sure Dorret can be forgiven for using a frog stamp!


Lazy!!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2015)

Not overly impressed with this bunch so far. The two technicals didn't seem as tough as stuff we've seen in previous series, and even the challenges where they've had free reign many of them have still ballsed up.


----------



## Looby (Aug 13, 2015)

Mary's face when she saw the cutter. [emoji35] Not quite as horrified as the time someone used ready to roll fondant. [emoji15]


----------



## Pingu (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't bake - as a rule - but I love this programme.

even I went "ooooh that's not good" when frogstampgate occurred.

really looking forward to the bread week (I lead that sort of hazy rock and roll lifestyle) and will probably give most of them a go


----------



## Mogden (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like Mat drops his dough next week [emoji50] looking at the next week highlights at the programme.

A template for your frogs I could understand but not a stamp. I did think it a shame they didn't show Mat making the fire engine windows with the sweets properly but I might be biased!

I do fancy trying some jackfruit now.  I always thought it was quite bland but that got me intrigued.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 17, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I was going mad with desire for all those delicious biscotti



Someone at work made biscotti and brought them in. It reminded me what a dull, unappetising biscuit they are.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 18, 2015)

They are horrible things and if you have dodgy teeth book your emergency appointment now.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 18, 2015)

This is my first season of giving Bake Off a go. I love Masterchef and I love baking so I don't know why it's taken so long to get round to it.  THoughts:

I think I'll get more into it in the later stages, when you presumably get to see more of each individual baker at work? Feels like there's too many of them at once at the moment and they each only get a few seconds' reaction from the judges.  Maybe it'll engage me more when you get to see more of each individual still left in it at later stages of the competition?

I hope they get more free reign as the competition goes on? It's a bit samey when they're all doing variations on the same thing (I know, I know, so-and-so put _caraway _in it, but still...)  

I was also expecting more mouth-wateringness.  Maybe it's just bad luck in terms of the things they've been asked to make - I don't like the combination of fruit, cream and chocolate AT ALL so BFG doesn't do it for me, and biscotti are like something an Italian peasant would use to beat a neighbouring peasant to death with after discovering he was stealing from their well.

If Sue Perkins is going to keep up this level of innuendo about cracks, things being firm, etc. for the entire series I may have to smash my telly up a bit.

What are the best phrases to use to turn it into a drinking game? I haven't quite picked up yet on what to use in place of Greg Wallace silently opening his mouth wide like Zippy, or pronouncing 'sauce' in a needlessly cockerney accent, both of which deserve a good swig of shiraz.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think you like it.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 18, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I don't think you like it.



 I don't think I meant to sound quite so negative. I can't see why I wouldn't start to get into it more because Masterchef with more cakes and less venison, and no John and Greg, sounds like my perfect show. I really like baking and I've learnt several things already which will make me better at it.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you want to redecorate your kitchen in pastel colours?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 19, 2015)

Such is my devotion to Bake Off, I made my husband leave the Lake District at 3pm so I could be home in time.


----------



## JimW (Aug 19, 2015)

"Punching bread and shattering dreams"


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 19, 2015)

Too stoned for the singing.


----------



## Santino (Aug 19, 2015)

Bread sculptures? This is bullshit.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2015)

The show shoppers are usually silly but do look amazing tonight.the lion, wow. Alvin, how much bread?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 19, 2015)

Dorett's going, she's got to be.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 19, 2015)

Bye Dorett


----------



## Saffy (Aug 19, 2015)

Tamal and Alvin are my faves now I think.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2015)

You are given a brief, a chance to experiment and practice, but you don't, dough!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 19, 2015)

She's made her bed, and now she's got to bugger off


----------



## Mogden (Aug 19, 2015)

Bugger me that was tense. I had a dream last night I was chatting with Mat and he went home this week.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2015)

Nadiya's facial expressions are indeed amazing - http://www.buzzfeed.com/scottybryan/nadiyas-facial-expressions-are-one-of-the-best-things-about


----------



## susie12 (Aug 21, 2015)

The bread lion was my favourite thing ever on Bake Off.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 21, 2015)

The bread sculptures were very impressive to look at, but wasn't Alvin's (the one that looked most like ... some bread) the most appetising by a long way?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Such is my devotion to Bake Off, I made my husband leave the Lake District at 3pm so I could be home in time.



If only you could watch BBC shows after they had been broadcast, you wouldn't have had to leave early


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Saffy (Aug 22, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> If only you could watch BBC shows after they had been broadcast, you wouldn't have had to leave early


 It's not the same!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 22, 2015)

Ratings up to 10.1 million this week


----------



## moomoo (Aug 22, 2015)

zoooo said:


>



What's his name? I can never remember!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2015)

Heh. Tamal.
Also known as lookathislovelybrowneyessssIwannalickcakeoffhim.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 22, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Heh. Tamal.
> Also known as lookathislovelybrowneyessssIwannalickcakeoffhim.



That's it!! Ta. 

I think I actually love him.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 22, 2015)

He's lovely, I was worried about his goats cheese bread but it turned out looking nice.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks a lot like my friend's 10 year old son so you're creeping me out


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha! I hope he doesn't have the beard.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ha! I hope he doesn't have the beard.


I don't think so


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2015)

hash tag said:


> You are given a brief, a chance to experiment and practice, but you don't, dough!


I think Chetna said they get 10 days too


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2015)

That makes it worse. If she had just two or three days to practice it's bad, but 10 days...she had to go.


----------



## lolo (Aug 24, 2015)

So glad I'm not the only one perving young Tamal - he is lush


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2015)

hash tag said:


> That makes it worse. If she had just two or three days to practice it's bad, but 10 days...she had to go.


She wouldn't have made it much further with that kind of attitude....it's a pretty serious competition these days!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 26, 2015)

Poor old Alvin, I think he might be going home. (Though I'm about 10 mins behind, watching on record)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 26, 2015)

Spanische Windtorte!

It sounds like an exclamation. I might start using it.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 26, 2015)

Go for it Mrs m, rather you than me. Paul also lucky not to go today. Shame about amal, would have liked him to get star baker.
Ice cream coming up.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 26, 2015)

Three star bakers in a row? 

Tamal was robbed!


----------



## JimW (Aug 26, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Three star bakers in a row?
> 
> Tamal was robbed!


In your unbiased opinion


----------



## trashpony (Aug 26, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Three star bakers in a row?
> 
> Tamal was robbed!


I concur


----------



## Saffy (Aug 26, 2015)

His cheesecakes did look pretty good though!


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 26, 2015)

Nadia's cheesecake is a genius idea. I hate cheesecake but would have tried hers.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2015)

Tamal is certainly growing on me; I underestimated him at the start. Alvin is starting to walk on dodgy ground.
Is it me or is this years BOF starting to feel like last years ie Someone consistantly wins star baker and then goes and loses the final?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2015)

Flavourwise, Mat's appealed the most to me. Peanut butter cheese cake? YES PLEASE!!!

But I thought Tamal's was the best presentation. Nadia's was a fantastic idea but Paul Hollywood's face told me it didn't taste so good.


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Flavourwise, Mat's appealed the most to me. Peanut butter cheese cake? YES PLEASE!!!
> 
> But I thought Tamal's was the best presentation. Nadia's was a fantastic idea but Paul Hollywood's face told me it didn't taste so good.


Yeah, I really wanted Mat's cheesecakes. I haven't had chocolate for 3 weeks, I was almost dribbling. [emoji1]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2015)

So I tried out "Spanische windtorte!"  as an exclamation in the office today. You could hear the tumbleweed and the silent sound of embarrassment all around


----------



## Maharani (Sep 2, 2015)

I like Mat's top today.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I like Mat's top today.


You should have seen the size of the flares he used to wear at school! I think he's got a bit of a mod heart these days with Fred Perry style tops and that jumbo parka he had on last week,  maybe the week before. 

I'm happily cheering him on each week. I've already told myself when the inevitable book and signing tour happens I'll go along to catch up with him


----------



## Saffy (Sep 2, 2015)

What was he thinking doing a Swiss roll style though? How on earth was he expecting the ice cream to stay in? 
Glad Nadiya got star baker.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 2, 2015)

I love Nadiya and her wondrous facial expressions. So chuffed for her she got star baker.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2015)

Yay for Nadiya!
And yay for Tamal's crap maths.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 2, 2015)

So chuffed for Nadiya


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Yay for Nadiya!
> And yay for Tamal's crap maths.


I so loved Tamal's maths. It's exactly the sort of thing I'd say. Also `bunting I made on the train'


----------



## moomoo (Sep 2, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I so loved Tamal's maths. It's exactly the sort of thing I'd say. Also `bunting I made on the train'



I just love Tamal...


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2015)

He's so effing adorable. Injecting his little cakes and being all cute and squishable.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad Ugne went.  Her stuff may have tasted good but it looked gaudy and horrible.  Gaudy - not good for cakes.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 3, 2015)

I was sad to see her go as she was lovely but right decision as a few things have not gone well for her over the past couple of weeks


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 3, 2015)

Ugne seemed like a lovely woman but too much of her stuff resembled a dirty protest on hallucinogens.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 3, 2015)

Just caught up. Some really great people on Bake Off this year, I really like Nadiya and Paul's lion might just be the best thing I have ever seen on the programme


----------



## moomoo (Sep 3, 2015)

I love Paul as well.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2015)

Just caught up with bake off. Grapes, peanut butter , chocolate, ice cream. Really!
If there is any left overs, can I put my name down for Tamal...gorgeous smile


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2015)

So - one of the things that strikes me about this series is that there's no one left in it that I don't like.  No one irritating at all - which is, for me, unique in GBBO series.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 4, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Flavourwise, Mat's appealed the most to me. Peanut butter cheese cake? YES PLEASE!!!



I've tried peanut butter cheesecake and it was horrid. Could just be me, of course.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2015)

Ian is very priveledged and middle class ( and getting tips from a professional friend) if that helps.
Thought extra slice last night was one of the best. Great panel. I don't want to like Judy Murray and thought she we be overshadowed
by Tony and Hal, but not, she held her own. Courgette and chocolate cake?


----------



## Saffy (Sep 5, 2015)

Chocolate and _mushroom_ cookies? 

Just why?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 5, 2015)

WTF is Andy Murry's mum doing on the Extra Slice


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh Mrs M, I thought she was quite good value, certainly better than I expected.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 5, 2015)

Lesbians abound on the Extra Slice!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 6, 2015)

I've just been reading about Sue Perkins having prolactinoma, hope they manage to get it under control.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2015)

Saffy said:


> I've just been reading about Sue Perkins having prolactinoma, hope they manage to get it under control.


She's had it for quite a few years now hasn't she? Has it become unstable (or whatever the term is)?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2015)

She's had it for years but has decided to speak about it now. It hasn't got any worse.


----------



## gosub (Sep 9, 2015)

You need to spend a month in Cyprus on a baking fact finding holiday to win bake off these days


----------



## JimW (Sep 9, 2015)

gosub said:


> You need to spend a month in Cyrus on a baking fact finding holiday to win bake off these days


Marking them down on an appearance they've not described [emoji10]


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2015)

Tamal has a top two sandwiches. <3



JimW said:


> Marking them down on an appearance they've not described [emoji10]


That was so annoying!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, poor form. Something they've picked up off Masterchef the Professionals. "Oh, well, they're _supposed _to be chefs, they should know how to cook Sea Anemone..."


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 9, 2015)

JimW said:


> Marking them down on an appearance they've not described [emoji10]



Liked because I agree it was so unfair. Doing well or doing badly on the basis of chance folding rather than skill. Not good. 

I was very worried at the end, although I think in the end the decision was made correctly on the basis of technical ability. I liked Alvin, but I would have been a bit teary had Nadiya gone. They are a lovely bunch this year, aren't they?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 9, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Liked because I agree it was so unfair. Doing well or doing badly on the basis of chance folding rather than skill. Not good.
> 
> I was very worried at the end, although I think in the end the decision was made correctly on the basis of technical ability. I liked Alvin, but I would have been a bit teary had Nadiya gone. They are a lovely bunch this year, aren't they?



Yep!


----------



## Sirena (Sep 9, 2015)

This series is not really catching on.  Perhaps its because there are no real characters or perhaps the whole concept (cupcakes etc.....) has passed its sell-by date.  Maybe it's just because it's just another cooking programme, but this time with the evil SUGAR....

And I am finding the Mel and Sue banter a bit unfunny.....


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 9, 2015)

I love this series.  Nadiya is adorable, and between Paul-the-contestant and Matt, I'm all of a flutter in eye-candy terms.  It's also quite evenly matched, which makes for a more interesting contest.

I'm not keen on Ian.  But I don't hate him.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2015)

how do people not know what shape a pita bread should be.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think there's any eye candy and Ian creeps me out. But I love the women. All of them.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2015)

Sirena said:


> This series is not really catching on.  Perhaps its because there are no real characters or perhaps the whole concept (cupcakes etc.....) has passed its sell-by date.



It's getting 12m viewers a week, dwarfing the soaps and xfactor etc...


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd never really watched it before, but have properly gotten into this series.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 10, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It's getting 12m viewers a week, dwarfing the soaps and xfactor etc...


Perhaps I meant I (personally) don't find it exciting any more.....  I'm not running it down because I watched a fair bit of it after I'd given up on the documentary about the creation of the Universe....

If it has a huge audience, that's cool.  But that might be because it has a cosy mid-week slot with no real competition.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2015)

The technical was as tough as the show stoppers were lame. Vol au vents! It's not exactly a huge shard creation of chocolate, except for the fact that Flora made her puff pastry with chocolate. 
Mat's coming into his own and Ian seems to be slipping a little.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 10, 2015)

Ma Mogden spoilt it this week by sending me a message about it before I'd seen it. I've just finished watching it and am very happy. Yes I agree there are no hugely strong characters but I don't think that's a bad thing. 

Oh and my first stop on a foreign holiday is the local markets and supermarkets and that usually including a bakery visit. This episode reminded me of gorgeous tahini pie. Marking on shape is wrong though.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 15, 2015)

Just caught up with last week's in time. 

What are the chances that Nadiya might be willing to come and live with me?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2015)

Mary is a bit short/terse tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe she got knocked back by Tamal.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm betting Matt's going to launch that icing across the tent.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2015)

Ian also not having a good day


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Nadia!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 16, 2015)

Loved Matt cooking his tennis net.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 16, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Ian also not having a good day


Ian's a prick. Sooner he goes the better.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2015)

I reckon mats a gonner. Tamal or Nadia for star baker?


----------



## JimW (Sep 16, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I reckon mats a gonner. Tamales or Nadia for star baker?


Taxi comment was class. Bad luck but well played


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope Tamal beats Ian.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2015)

Nadia has more to give, she mght be warming up for the final. Her or tamal to win?


----------



## Mogden (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh Mat  He couldn't really stay though after that.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 16, 2015)

I thought Paul was a goner.  It was lose-lose in the spangle-eye-candy stakes.


Tamal to win.

Final three?

Tamal, Nadia, Ian.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 16, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Mary is a bit short/terse tonight.



Bless her, she must have thought it was pastry week...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't like Paul.  Just putting that out there.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 20, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I don't like Paul.  Just putting that out there.


Me neither. Or Ian.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 20, 2015)

I reckon Paul will be next to go. 

Ian doesn't seem to suffer from nerves (git) and seems likely to pull out some smarty-pants idea on the last straight, so although he hasn't been as consistent as he was the first few weeks, I still think might come out on top. I'd rather it was Nadiya.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't like Ian. Paul seems to try to help people out and has a sense of humour absent from Ian so he gets a pass. 

I think I just really don't like Ian. Fucking Guinea Fowl.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 20, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I don't like Ian. Paul seems to try to help people out and has a sense of humour absent from Ian so he gets a pass.
> 
> I think I just really don't like Ian. Fucking Guinea Fowl.



I was ok with him at first. Just cos he's not exactly salt of the earth, and he's already pretty good at baking, doesn't mean he's automatically _that _bad. 

But yeah, the guinea fowl ... and far worse than guinea fowl itself, the line 'I haven't had guinea fowl eggs in _such a long time_.' (or whatever it was)


----------



## Saffy (Sep 20, 2015)

Ian's a knob, bloody guinea fowl. 

I love Nadiya's expressions, she's one of those people that everything she's thinking is displayed on her face.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 20, 2015)

Nadiya or Tamal to win.  I wouldn't mind which one really, they're both brilliant.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Tamal to win.

And then I'm going to marry him.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't want the series to end. Tamal won't be on my telly anymore. 

Can we get him on Strictly?


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 20, 2015)

Coming up on BBC2 it's 'Great Sandwich Reveries' with Tamal.... 

Ratings Smash!


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 20, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I don't want the series to end. Tamal won't be on my telly anymore.
> 
> Can we get him on Strictly?



Only if we can get Nadiya on Masterchef.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 23, 2015)

Quater final


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2015)

In his little doctory outfit. *faints*


----------



## Saffy (Sep 23, 2015)

I like the sound of Paul's horns so far.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 23, 2015)

[QUE="zoooo, post: 14126093, member: 27171"]In his little doctory outfit. *faints*






[/QUOTE]
Oh my.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm not keen on Ian but reckon Paul is on borrowed time. Florass starting to skate on thin ice.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2015)

zoooo said:


> In his little doctory outfit. *faints*


Where does he work?


----------



## Sirena (Sep 23, 2015)

I just saw the big guy trying to make a Genoese sponge and it ended up looking like a dirty, flat bit of pancake...

And all the while his heart was breaking and breaking, I couldn't do anything but laugh...


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 23, 2015)

Bit tense this. Remember when croque en bouche was complex?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2015)

Am so stressed.
Wish they'd showed/filmed wotsit's collapsing though.

Tamal's and Nadiya's eclairs look delicious.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2015)

Well done to nadiya


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2015)

Tamal + chocolate next week.
Might have to prepare myself for that one.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 23, 2015)

What's with everyone putting basil in stuff? 
Come on Nadiya and Tamal!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2015)

Basil's weird, but at least it's not coriander.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like basil's the new fad


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 24, 2015)

I want Nadiya to win, and then for her to join Paul and Mary as a judge next time. Imagine the array of facial expressions as she tucks in...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Well done to nadiya


I think she will win , seems very consistent and creative.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 24, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I think she will win , seems very consistent and creative.



Can't help noticing the way Paul's eyes twinkle when he's talking to her - in contrast to the disapproving pout he turns on most contestants....


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2015)

Still love Nadiya and her expressively mobile face 

Didn't want to eat a single thing they made. They need a savoury week. Sossidge rolls and pie.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 24, 2015)

I know, cream horns? Boak. 

I the trouble is that out of all sweet baked stuff I like biscuits the best, but there's limitations to how fancy and fiddly you can make them - so I'm not surprised they get them out of the way early on.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 24, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I'm not keen on Ian but reckon Paul is on borrowed time. Florass starting to skate on thin ice.



Is that an intentional typo? mrs_bob was complaining last night about how many long, lingering from-the-back shots we seemed to get of Flora trotting off to put stuff in the freezer.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2015)

I've never understood the point of a cream horn although I don't like cream so one filled with marscapone sounds a bit nicer


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2015)

Cream horn


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Is that an intentional typo? mrs_bob was complaining last night about how many long, lingering from-the-back shots we seemed to get of Flora trotting off to put stuff in the freezer.



Flora's bum had its own cameo every ten minutes.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm still yearning for a slice of good quality Black Forest Gateau.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 24, 2015)

ringo said:


> Flora's bum had its own cameo every ten minutes.



She does have rather Scottish teeth - but I'm not sure that's a good enough excuse for the cameraman to spend _all _his time round the other side of her.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 24, 2015)

Anyone for flaounes?



Just a _little _burnt, perhaps...


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Anyone for flaounes?
> 
> View attachment 77134
> 
> Just a _little _burnt, perhaps...


At least Paul couldn't poke them and pronounce them raw with a sneer.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

I like Nadiya and I like Flora.


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2015)

I didn't mind Paul who just went who I know wasn't everyone's cup of tea - always seemed willing to help the others for one thing. It was a dead certainty he wasn't going to blub when he did get the boot though and he didn't disappoint.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2015)

No brand does annoy me slightly but tonight we have Sarah Milligan on extra slice! Is she the only person that thinks she is funny


----------



## J Ed (Sep 26, 2015)

editor said:


> I like Nadiya and I like Flora.



I like them both but whenever I think of Flora I think of marg just cos of the topic


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2015)

hash tag said:


> No brand does annoy me slightly but tonight we have Sarah Milligan on extra slice! Is she the only person that thinks she is funny



I like her!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2015)

I find Jo brand slightly irritating, but not nearly as much as Sarah Millican. Extra Slice washed totally over me last night


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

I quite liked Sarah as the host!

Were they saying Flora was 19??


----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2015)

She is.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 26, 2015)

Well she's gone up in my estimation then. I baked with me mam sometimes when I was little but at 19 wouldn't have been able to/bothered to do anything more complicated than toast.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

I had no idea she was so young!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2015)

She is brilliant. How can anyone so young be so accomplished at something like that 
She has the makings of a good partner for somebody one day


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I had no idea she was so young!


Me neither!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 29, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Tamal to win.
> 
> And then I'm going to marry him.


awww, this is so cute..I did have my suspicions, and if I wasn't already married...

"However, series heartthrob Tamal Ray – one of four remaining bakers left in the 2015 series – has revealed that it’s actually a boyfriend he’s looking for."


----------



## zoooo (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, my main reaction when reading that was kind of 'well, duh'.
Twitter imploded this morning from all the happy men.


----------



## JimW (Sep 29, 2015)

Still, there's always Ian for the straight women. Form an orderly queue.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 29, 2015)

pseudonarcissus said:


> awww, this is so cute..I did have my suspicions, and if I wasn't already married...
> 
> "However, series heartthrob Tamal Ray – one of four remaining bakers left in the 2015 series – has revealed that it’s actually a boyfriend he’s looking for."



Oh.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 29, 2015)

While we're reeling from that truly shocking news, apparently Nadiya is a muslim


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 29, 2015)

JimW said:


> Still, there's always Ian for the straight women. Form an orderly queue.



Out of three types of bread


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2015)

I very much like Nadia, and I would like her to win. She's got a great sense of humour. 

Tamal is charming enough but I don't think he's as accomplished at baking. 

Ian is going next I reckon. 

Oh yeah and Flora, I don't like her, I find her intensely irritating.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 29, 2015)

No, Flora is going next. If anyone has coasted through, time and again, due to everyone else's fuckups...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2015)

19 years old for goodness sake. I can't bake anywhere near as well as her! I agree she is next to go.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 29, 2015)

12 of the best things Tamal from GBBO has said so far Aw. <3


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> No, Flora is going next. If anyone has coasted through, time and again, due to everyone else's fuckups...



Yeah, they keep asking her to stop doing the frilly bits and optional extras and concentrate on the challenge - but the frills and extras have several times distracted them from her shortcomings on the challenge so I can see why she's kept at it.

Both Ian and Tamal have had a few poor showings, but Ian seems more likely to come up with the goods when it matters most. Between him and Nadiya, I reckon.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm going to scowl at Tamal all through tonight's show. That'll teach him for breaking my heart.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 30, 2015)

If Flora doesn't stop concentrating on the frills instead of the task in hand she's going out next


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

moomoo said:


> I'm going to scowl at Tamal all through tonight's show. That'll teach him for breaking my heart.


Aww! Poor moomoo.
You can still enjoy imagining licking chocolate off him. 
I shall.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm getting worried that everyone's so sure Nadiya's in the final she'll be a SHOCK BOOT. 

It'll be Flora though won't it? Won't it?


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm getting worried that everyone's so sure Nadiya's in the final she'll be a SHOCK BOOT.
> 
> It'll be Flora though won't it? Won't it?



I'm not watching it any more if Nadiya goes


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm getting worried that everyone's so sure Nadiya's in the final she'll be a SHOCK BOOT.
> 
> It'll be Flora though won't it? Won't it?


Noooo! Nadiya can't fuck it up that much (though her bubble gum cream horns were a pretty good attempt)


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2015)

What was that grass/plant in the scenery close up? I just had childhood flashbacks.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

God damn, all the tarts look delicious.

Do we get a final two in this show, or a final three? Either way, neeeeed Tamal and Nadiya in the final please.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2015)

This judging and I'm making nadiya level facial expressions.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmmm, I'm thinking no one's gonna go this week


----------



## Espresso (Sep 30, 2015)

Nooooo! I don't want to see Nadiya crying! 
That said, I don't want to see any of them crying. 

I think Flora is the least good of these four, but they're all stupendously good. It's very tough on whoever leaves tonight.


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2015)

Flora coming up on the outside rail


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2015)

zoooo said:


> 12 of the best things Tamal from GBBO has said so far Aw. <3


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow at Nadiya's peacock feathers.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2015)

Omg at Mary's with the "looks good from a distance"


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah Ian, looks delicious...


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Omg at Mary's with the "looks good from a distance"


That was so harsh!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2015)

Even though Ian's is clever, I still don't like him.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Yeah Ian, looks delicious...






I missed the spec.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol! Flora's pretty much exploded!


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Lol! Flora's pretty much exploded!


Come up on the outside and fell at the last.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2015)

They did look more like horses than dogs in the end.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh thank fuck. "Tamal is in a safe area." That's the first time I've wanted to kiss Paul Hollywood.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm stoned so can't remember the rest. Why do I watch?


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Oh thank fuck. "Tamal is in a safe area." That's the first time I've wanted to kiss Paul Hollywood.


You want to touch his safe area, admit it!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 30, 2015)

"The only thing that tasted good was the horse"

- Paul reviews the frozen Findus range.


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2015)

Tough for flora moving up from junior bake-off to the big league.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2015)

JimW said:


> You want to touch his safe area, admit it!


Oh, I so do!
He just said the word bed and I went a bit funny.
This is ridiculous.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm getting worried that everyone's so sure Nadiya's in the final she'll be a SHOCK BOOT.
> 
> It'll be Flora though won't it? Won't it?



And thankfully this was nonsense. Hurray for her (I did feel bad for Flora. Is Ian really that casually cocky)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm behind! Just watching it now. But I tell you if Flora makes one more macaron,  I might kill her!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry got to add.  This chocolate souffle challenge sounds like something that yiu can't learn from books. You need someone to show you. I can pastry because I watched my mother making pastry. You know - just enough water - not too much. And that is different every day.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 30, 2015)

I shed a tear with Nadia tonight. I'm so glad she's through


----------



## susie12 (Oct 1, 2015)

I hope Tamal or Nadiya wins.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2015)

This isn't fun any more - they all looked fucking terrified for the entire hour.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2015)

They looked like they were sitting an exam and in some way they were.
That thing Flora did with the macaroons, it looked like a fimed intrepretation of Mars from the 1950's.
I am sad anyone had to go, but for just 19 the girl done good.
Tamal or Nadia to win?


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> (I did feel bad for Flora. Is Ian really that casually cocky)



I dunno, I don't like him but I think he was genuine - he was crying with relief when it wasn't him out this week.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 1, 2015)

I want Nadiya to win. I think over the weeks she's displayed the best creativity and technique, and personality wise she's my favourite. I will find it easy to be magnanimous if Tamal wins instead, and I'll be peed off if it's Ian. I think the latter has areas of great ability but lacks the overall flair to win. Plus, I don't like him.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2015)

It would appear that Ian comes from a very priveledged background which gives him lots of time and access toall those
bits n bobs to help him make those overcomplicated creations. Speaking of which, Tamal is the only one in full time paid
employment and consequently the most time out of the house with potentially the least time to practice.
Along with Flora's youthfullness she had the confidence to go with it but a little lacking on the "less is more" thing.
My money is going on Nadia.


----------



## susie12 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes, that would be a good outcome.  Ian annoyed me with his air of entitlement.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2015)

Guinea fowl. I almost started warming to him there, then I remembered the fucking guinea fowl.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2015)

I am team Nadiya


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I am team Nadiya



Hey, get to the back of the queue.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 1, 2015)

nadia and ian both annoy me with their faux-modesty, i want tamal to win.


----------



## Enviro (Oct 1, 2015)

I think Ian's modesty is more faux than Nadiya's


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2015)

Enviro said:


> I think Ian's modesty is more faux than Nadiya's



But they've both cried, and Tamal hasn't yet. Maybe he's the bad one


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2015)

I love Nadiya. I do. BUT LOOK AT TAMAL. LOOK AT HIM. How can you not want him to win. With his little face.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 1, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I love Nadiya. I do. BUT LOOK AT TAMAL. LOOK AT HIM. How can you not want him to win. With his little face.



*Sigh*


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I feel exactly the same way about Nadiya. They've both got the cute factor over Ian, it's true.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 1, 2015)

I hate Nadiya, all those fake surprised looks and crying - she's this years Ruby Tandoh.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2015)

This is one frustrating thread.  PBS just started showing the previous bake-off on Sundays.  (No spoilers please.)


----------



## JimW (Oct 1, 2015)

I liked that older Scots woman who went out first


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2015)

Glad flora went. All that 'sorry' every week when they tell her not to do so much frippery - you're not fucking sorry, if you were you wouldn't carry on pointlessly fripping. And who the fuck wants macarons on a tart, ffs.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Glad flora went. All that 'sorry' every week when they tell her not to do so much frippery - you're not fucking sorry, if you were you wouldn't carry on pointlessly fripping. And who the fuck wants macarons on a tart, ffs.



Totally agree, except the last point.  I want macarons on *everything*.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2015)

Im having a baked potato for my lunch with beans and deli chicken.  I wouldn't say no to macarons on that.  In fact, I'm now going to be disappointed when there aren't.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 2, 2015)

What do macarons taste like? They look horrible - like giant versions of those crappy flying saucer sweets you had as a kid.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> What do macarons taste like? They look horrible - like giant versions of those crappy flying saucer sweets you had as a kid.


They're flavoured meringues. With a creamy filling. 

They're lovely and nothing like crappy flying saucers


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 2, 2015)

trashpony said:


> They're flavoured meringues. With a creamy filling.
> 
> They're lovely and nothing like crappy flying saucers



Ah, I don't like meringue. The frequently lurid colours put me off a bit too (and maybe prompt the association with sweets of yesteryear...)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 2, 2015)

moomoo said:


> *Sigh*


I'm afraid he's gay. How rude.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 2, 2015)

These aren't lurid, they look a bit more edible. But they do have faces.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2015)

Macarons are made from ground almonds, and combined ever-so-lightly with meringue mixture to made them light, crisp and slightly chewy inside. The flavour almost always comes from the filling, sandwiching them together.  Generally a flavoured cream, ganache or jam.	

They are really temperamental to make (they get fed up if it's too humid) and so it can be pretty impressive to just whip up a batch as a garnish.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 3, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Im having a baked potato for my lunch with beans and deli chicken.  I wouldn't say no to macarons on that.  In fact, I'm now going to be disappointed when there aren't.


I've had macaroons with bacon in. They might go with that


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

Hee.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Hee.



I just tweeted him!!!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I just tweeted him!!!


Ooooh! 
Lol, I just read all his replies to that post and there's a very rude pic. I shall assume that was you.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ooooh!
> Lol, I just read all his replies to that post and there's a very rude pic. I shall assume that was you.


Do assume.  








But it wasn't me.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 3, 2015)

Indeed. And the next comment is "yum if you need a hand eating it"

K


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Do assume.
> 
> But it wasn't me.







Nine Bob Note said:


> Indeed. And the next comment is "yum if you need a hand eating it"
> 
> K



Hee, yes I noticed that. 
Tamal plus free random porn. Gotta love Twitter.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 4, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ooooh!
> Lol, I just read all his replies to that post and there's a very rude pic. I shall assume that was you.



How do you read the replies? I don't know how to do Twitter.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2015)

moomoo said:


> How do you read the replies? I don't know how to do Twitter.



Um. Click on the date part of the weird twitter link box below, then when it opens, just keep scrolling down and you should see all the replies appearing.  
(Oh, and when you get down to the pic, click on it and it gets bigger.) 



zoooo said:


> Hee.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2015)

The winner takes it all.


----------



## JimW (Oct 7, 2015)

hash tag said:


> The winner takes it all.


Bakes it all, shurely?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you...buffered up on non smart phone


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

Started!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2015)

Ooh Ian is horrid and smug. I actually don't care if it's tamal or nadya. As long as it's not Ian


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

What are Ian's flavourings? I prefer the sound of Tamal's to Nadiya's but I think I'd prefer Nadiya to win.

Just not Ian really so he might (might because he's my least liked not because he's in the final).


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

Gwan Nads.

I do feel a little guilty and not in bake off spirit in my glee at Ian's mistake.


----------



## cesare (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Nadiya go Nadiya


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2015)

Aww, well it looks like Tamal probably isn't going to win. BUT HE'S WON MY HEART.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2015)

Nadiya FTW


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

She's done best so far innit? Hers to lose...


Ahhhhh


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

Shit. What are they making? I can't type and listen.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2015)

Classic British cakes, I think.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

"When you were foraging, as you often do in the hedgerow..."


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2015)

Nadiya's whole family is hella cute.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Nadiya's whole family is hella cute.


Her wife is quite pretty.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

They've spent too much time of the marshmallow icing trick. Now I'm worried it'll go wrong.


Is ian choking?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2015)

Ian's a plonker.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2015)

Nadia gets it?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 7, 2015)

Yay Nadiya


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

:applause:


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2015)

Good for her. Sorry to other two.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh crikey that made me a bit teary. She was absolutely flawless in the final. Go Nadiya! So pleased for her!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 7, 2015)

I've never watched GBBO before, watched the final tonight, ended up a heap of messy tears by the end.

Shall defo watch from the beginning next year.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah. I cried.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah. I cried.


Me too. Nadiya is so cute, and her family are just lovely!


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2015)

Her wedding cakes were just beautiful.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2015)

I bawled my eyes out too!!   

"I will never say I can't again"

Happy.  

But sad it's finished.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh, that was so emotional!!!

Hurrah for Nadiya!!

What do we do on Wednesday nights now then? :-/


----------



## Mogden (Oct 7, 2015)

I cried and then startled the cats when I jabbed an accusing finger at the What Mat did next bit as it had 2 Ts. Mind my eye sight was blurry. How lovely did he look with his nipper  Man it's amazing how truly life changing a cookery show is.  Tamal and Ian had choked early on for me,  Nadiya was the one with the steely determination in her eye. She'll be invincible now,  never mind insufferable.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm so happy for Nadiya!


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2015)

So chuffed for Nadiya, she really deserved it. Her family were so sweet. [emoji4] I'd have been really happy for lovely Tamal too but glad that Ian didn't get it. I was a bit worried when Paul was so happy with his carrot cake.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Oh, that was so emotional!!!
> 
> Hurrah for Nadiya!!
> 
> What do we do on Wednesday nights now then? :-/


It's probably time for apprentice.


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> It's probably time for apprentice.


[emoji20] 

When's Sewing Bee on?


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2015)

No tears here  Well done Nadyia.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 7, 2015)

She was easily the most consistent throughout the competition.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2015)

Looby said:


> [emoji20]
> 
> When's Sewing Bee on?


Ooh dunno. Earlier in the year? I'm undecided about whether to even attempt watching the pottery competition.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 7, 2015)

I was really pleased that all three of them nailed the final showstopper. That's unusual for the final, and they could all hold their heads up.


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Ooh dunno. Earlier in the year? I'm undecided about whether to even attempt watching the pottery competition.


Pottery?! [emoji1]


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2015)

I loved that. I love Nadiya. I wept. 

Every day when I see Chetna, I give her a special grin


----------



## Sirena (Oct 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah. I cried.


It wasn't clear but Mary Berry was getting quite emotional at the end and then she broke off from the camera and walked away and I swear it was because she was about to start bubbling too...


----------



## susie12 (Oct 7, 2015)

It was lovely and good for her!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2015)

I might have welled up  a bit  Actually thought Tamal might have sneaked it with his amazing show stopper . Chuffed that Nadiya won , I called it early doors


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2015)

Sirena said:


> It wasn't clear but Mary Berry was getting quite emotional at the end and then she broke off from the camera and walked away and I swear it was because she was about to start bubbling too...


She was SO crying


----------



## cesare (Oct 8, 2015)

Sirena said:


> It wasn't clear but Mary Berry was getting quite emotional at the end and then she broke off from the camera and walked away and I swear it was because she was about to start bubbling too...


She gently brushed Nadiya's tears away with her finger. It was so personal and affectionate. That's when I started crying.

I really enjoyed this year.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2015)

Sirena said:


> It wasn't clear but Mary Berry was getting quite emotional at the end and then she broke off from the camera and walked away and I swear it was because she was about to start bubbling too...



Oh she was completely welling up too... compelling viewing


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 8, 2015)

Overall, this year felt very amateurish. Forgetting to add the sugar? Really? I did that with some scones at school when I was twelve. The technical challenges (flaounes exempted on the grounds that no fucker has ever heard of them) in particular have been poor.

I've said before that series three was the high point; John won, but James or Brendan would have walked away with the trophy in any other season.

Still, I'm glad Nadiya won this year - she was the best overall, and it's pissed off some right cunts with their "Oh, typical BBC lefty liberal PC gone mad" horse shit.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh yes Guardian we're watching you. Selection gate? Like any journalist gave a flying fuck until there were two non white people in the final. Total non story.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 8, 2015)

I said it earlier in jest but seriously, Nadiya would make a great bake-off judge. Best face on TV


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 8, 2015)

She seems like such a genuine, lovely person.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## gosub (Oct 8, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> It's probably time for apprentice.



The antithesis of bake off, a bunch of talentless wankers fucking each other over while supposed to be working as a team, with an ernest commentary trying to make out its the most important thing in the world


----------



## Sirena (Oct 9, 2015)

gosub said:


> The antithesis of bake off, a bunch of talentless wankers fucking each other over while supposed to be working as a team, with an ernest commentary trying to make out its the most important thing in the world



Bake off is full of genuine 'Oh I don't know if I'm good enough' and Apprentice is full of strutting  arrogance.

In the first we are genuinely pleased when someone wins.  In the second we relish it when the idiots crash and burn.

I know which style I prefer...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2015)

The Apprentice is full of bankers and their ilk.
By the way, a little question; should a muslim really be handling gelatine?


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> The Apprentice is full of bankers and their ilk.
> By the way, a little question; should a muslim really be handling gelatine?



Didn't she threaten to streak down the riverbank at one point? Though I suppose if it's not specifically Haram she's alright there.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> By the way, a little question; should a muslim really be handling gelatine?



You can get halal gelatine I think. Although vanilla essence is pretty much all alcohol iirc


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> By the way, a little question; should a muslim really be handling gelatine?



Muslims can handle whatever they want.

btw I might know of a Christian who doesn't keep Lent.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2015)

You can get a vegetarian type gelatine but it's not nearly as good as the real stuff.
Surely a muslim should not handle a pork product, it's not clean?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2015)

Bake Off is a lovely programme , everyone is so sweet to each other , and it has cakes and pies (The apprentice rarely has these things )


----------



## Epona (Oct 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> You can get a vegetarian type gelatine but it's not nearly as good as the real stuff.
> Surely a muslim should not handle a pork product, it's not clean?



Gelatin can be a by-product of any animal with cartilege - beef, chicken, or fish gelatin is a common substitute for pork gelatin.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> You can get a vegetarian type gelatine but it's not nearly as good as the real stuff.
> Surely a muslim should not handle a pork product, it's not clean?


I'm sure she knows best what she can or can't handle!


----------



## Mogden (Oct 9, 2015)

Gelatin can also be agar which is a type of seaweed.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2015)

I think it's up to her to police the extent to which she chooses to follow her religion or not. Not some random on the internet.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2015)

I can see Nadiya becoming a bit of a star after this , she will surely get TV offers and there will be the usual book , I think she'll do well


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2015)

She can move on from being a home maker as she has gained so much confidence on various fronts....which way to turn though?
I suppose she could become a cookery writer for the guardian.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2015)

It's also really easy to get kosher / halal marshmallows, gelatine etc. I find it odd you automatically assume she must be using a haram product.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2015)

Simply curious.
A slight side issue, it would be good to hear that people are using the vegetarian alternatives.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> Gelatin can be a by-product of any animal with cartilege - beef, chicken, or fish gelatin is a common substitute for pork gelatin.



Yes, halal haribo is made of beef gelatin and of course you can also get seaweed gelatin but from experience I can honestly say that it's not a very good substitute for animal gelatin.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> I think it's up to her to police the extent to which she chooses to follow her religion or not. Not some random on the internet.



To be fair, if randoms on the internet don't get to police random stuff, we're all seriously fucked.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> To be fair, if randoms on the internet don't get to police random stuff, we're all seriously fucked.



This is true


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 9, 2015)

Looby said:


> Pottery?! [emoji1]


Pottery make off is the new Bake Off - BBC News


----------



## J Ed (Oct 9, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Pottery make off is the new Bake Off - BBC News



Can't see that being as good tbh, then again the reason I like Bake Off is because I like baking and I don't have any interest in pottery


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Pottery make off is the new Bake Off - BBC News


I don't know if I can be arsed with that but I do like Sara Cox so can probably be sucked in. I'll watch any old crap tbh.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 9, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Can't see that being as good tbh, then again the reason I like Bake Off is because I like baking and I don't have any interest in pottery


Yeah. My interest in the sewing one didn't last long and this is less immediately appealing.


Looby said:


> I don't know if I can be arsed with that but I do like Sara Cox so can probably be sucked in. I'll watch any old crap tbh.


I will probably give it a go. Except if it clashes with all my other shit.


----------



## JimW (Oct 9, 2015)

I think a fair few more people have an oven than a kiln.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2015)

Nadia is looking cute on extra slice, but extra slice is still only 30 mins tonight!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah I would have expected it to be an hour, to fit all 3 finalists in.

Mary nearly went again! *sniffle*


----------



## Epona (Oct 9, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Yes, halal haribo is made of beef gelatin and of course you can also get seaweed gelatin but from experience I can honestly say that it's not a very good substitute for animal gelatin.



Yep a lot of the Haribo available round here is the stuff made in their Turkey plant, which is all Halal.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 11, 2015)

Looking past the winners, also rans etc. I meant to say that Mille Feuille was so wrong. I like fruit, I like rasberrys but they have no place in a mille feuile.
After all these weeks, I am still searching for a piece of good quality black forest gateau.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 20, 2016)

Been watching series one and two that I got from the BBC Store as they had 75% off last week (though only on one item/boxset )

The first series is a bit awkward - the location changes each week, and it has a narrator, but it's mostly there. From series two it's essentially the same show it is today.

Gonna have to be doing some baking before series seven in August: at least one cake, one loaf, one pie etc...


----------

